

Ask HN: Any HN readers in Austin, Texas? - alttab

I see a lot of San Fran stuff on here, and that makes a lot of sense. The start up scene in Austin isn't exactly dead and I was wondering if there were any like-minded hackers in the Austin area that wouldn't mind getting together for anything and everything, disc golf, business, etc.?
======
alttab
Hey everyone. Didn't seem like a lot of people saw my previous message.

skottie at connersc dot com Please email me with some info - I'd really like
to get a social/hacker network going in Austin. I know there is Door64/Cocoa
Coders/etc, but I'm thinking something for ourselves.

I'm planning on going disc golfing at circle C this weekend (slaughter area)
if you guys would like to come along for a casual meet up.

If you suck, don't worry. It will be my first time playing in months, as I had
back surgery over the summer.

There is obviously enough interest, and once I have people's contact
information I'll start a phpBB or google group so we have our own little home.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Here is a little about me so I'm not a complete stranger:
<http://www.connersc.com/blog> (as if you couldn't have figured that one out).

------
makecheck
I am.

There is at least one site (Door64) dedicated specifically to Austin tech,
that has regular networking events. It may be interesting to join them because
of the focus on Austin.

~~~
alttab
Thanks for the replies guys! Nice to know I'm not alone. I've been to Door64
events and they seem like a great place to network. It looks like there's
enough going on here - so lets take this off line. If you guys could e-mail me
your contact information to:

skottie at connersc dot com.

Austin Ho!

------
luu
Another UT student here. I've been reading HN for a ages and signed up just so
I could reply to this; we should get a meet-up going some time.

------
sil3ntmac
I do. Going to UT at the moment. Was about to post this same thing after
seeing the SF post, looked down the page and there it was :)

------
bockris
I am in Austin but mostly a lurker on HN.

I have lots of ideas for start-ups but none compelling enough to make me quit
my day job.

------
terrellm
I'm about 90 miles away in College Station. Not too much goes on around here
even though Texas A&M is here in town.

------
gilgamesh
Austin, UT, international student here. Started with HN pretty recently after
getting tired of proggit.

------
caswabi
I am also in Atx, and would be interested. I got a ton of ideas, and working
on one now...

------
carlditzler
Austin here and I would be interested in a meet-up.

------
Scott_MacGregor
I’m in the Austin area, but occasionally in the heat of the summer I start
longing for the cooler temperatures of Seattle or Silicon Valley, lol.

It sure gets hot in Texas. :-)

